# Battlefield_Bad_Company_2_NTSC_XBOX360-CCCLX



## T-hug (Feb 24, 2010)

Battlefield_Bad_Company_2_NTSC_XBOX360-CCCLX NTSC (*locked*) DVD9 bfbc2-ccclx 71x100MB


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 24, 2010)

nice, gonna play on my jtag 360 till the pal version comes out


----------



## War (Feb 24, 2010)

Probably not worth it if you're banned from Live. I think I'm gonna have to skip it, unfortunately.


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2010)

Do want, but not the X360 version. I want my pre-ordered PC copy now - the beta by itself was awesome, I just can't imagine how fun the full version will be.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 24, 2010)

Gonna go pick up my PS3 version next week when it comes out lol.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 24, 2010)

No PC fans?


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 25, 2010)

omfg that looks lush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will either get it for 360 or pc.....most likely 360 as my xbox buddies will be on there


----------



## T-hug (Feb 25, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> Probably not worth it if you're banned from Live. I think I'm gonna have to skip it, unfortunately.



It has a 12hr SP campaign!
Just need the damn PAL version, I have a feeling FFXIII will be here before the PAL version of this is dumped...


----------



## quepaso (Feb 25, 2010)

Been playing it on my jtag 360 and not feeling it.  Storyline is cliche and really, the game is just trying so hard to be more badass then modern warfare.  I like the gunplay and the graphics are fantastic.  Destructable everything is also really well done.  However, the controls feel floaty and slow, like Killzone 2 felt.  I never got used to it there, i doubt i'll get used to it here.  Ill likely force myself to finish it just to get it out of the way, but my hour or so with it so far is not very good.  Also, crazy long loading times.


----------



## ganons (Feb 25, 2010)

no mw2 killer?


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you cnt really compare this to MW2, both are really different in gameplay style. 

personally, i know im going to enjoy this more than MW2


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2010)

You do know you can swap 360 power supplies (down the chain anyway- old supplies on new systems and the like) and if you are especially bored: 
http://www.llamma.com/xbox360/mods/pc_powe...ly_xbox_360.htm
http://www.gametronix.net/articles/xbox360...yconverted.html

Transformers are bad and inverters even worse so I do not blame you there.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Fast!! 

i now have a use for my dead E74 360, was literally going to throw it away, already salvaged the HDD from it. 

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Minox (Feb 26, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> No PC fans?


Hellu


----------



## Chanser (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not the only one!


----------



## T-hug (Mar 2, 2010)

Battlefield.Bad.Company.2.PAL.X360-Allstars out now too


----------

